# Utiliser la webcam d'un écran externe



## gary66 (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'offrir un écran externe Viewsonic 2255 magnifique avec mon MBP.

Celui dispose d'une webcam qui se connecte sur un port usb du portable. lE problème est due je n'arrive pas à configurer cette cam pour l'utiliser. Le CD fourni avec l'écran ne traite que de l'install sous Win :hein: 

Qui peut me donner la marche à suivre ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Mai 2008)

Installer le driver universel Macam t'aiderait-il?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2008)

Possible mais pas certain, toutefois, ça ne coûte rien d'essayer !


----------

